# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Ulkomaan pikku raitiouutisia

## Piirka

Norrköpingissä vaunu 45 suistui kiskoilta toissapäivänä (8.3.2015) sunnuntaiaamupäivällä. Kakkoslinjan pohjoisen suunnan vuoro oli juuri kääntynyt Albrektsvägeniltä yksiraiteisella osuudella Trozelligatanille, kun jälkimmäisellä kadulla sijaitsevaan vaihteeseen (kaksoisraiteelle) tuli vika ja vaunu siksi suistui kiskoilta. Kakkosen vaunut käännettin sen jälkeen Klingsbergin silmukassa ja raitiovaunua korvaavat bussit kulkivat vielä eilen maanantaina Söder Tullistä Kvarnbergetiin. (nt.se).

----------


## Bussipoika

Moskovan kaupungin liikenne eli MosGorTrans kertoi tänään Instagramissa, että uuden raitiovaunun matkustajille avoimet ajot on aloitettu linjalla 17. Ratikan on koonnut Stadler Minsk, ja siitä löytyvät muun muassa puhelimen latauspistokkeet.  MosGorTransin uutinen.

----------


## Piirka

Bergenissä suistui raitiovaunu kiskoilta maanantaina (19.10.2015) kahden maissa iltapäivällä paikallista aikaa lähellä keskustan päättäriä. Ei pelkästään bybane -liikenne, vaan myös keskustan bussiliikenne meni sekaisin tuntikausiksi, ennen kuin suistunut vaunu saatiin nostettua takaisin kiskoille. Liikenne normalisoitui iltayhdeksältä, raportoi NRK Hordaland.

Ensimmäinen uusi bybanen -vaunu saapui tänä onnettomuuspäivänä Bergenin uudelle Kokstadin varikolle. Vaunulla tehdään koeajoja ennen matkustajaliikenteen aloitusta. Ja koska uusi vaunu on 10 metriä nykyisiä vaunuja pidempi, on myös alkuperäisen reitin varren pysäkkikorokkeita pidennettävä ennen matkustajaliikenteen aloitusta. Vuodenvaihteeseen mennessä loppujen 7 uuden vaunun pitäisi saapua Bergeniin. 20 vanhaa "pätkävaunua" lähetetään Saksaan "pidennysleikkaukseen", jonka jälkeen kaikki vaunut ovat 42 metrin pituisia, kertoo NRK Hordaland.

----------


## Piirka

Keskiviikkona 3.2. klo 11.30 paikallista aikaa alkoi Bergenin uusimman Bybanevaunun 221 (42 m pitkä) ensimmäinen koeajo uuden varikkoalueen (Kokstad) ulkopuolella. Aikasemmat koeajot toteutettiin ko. varikkoalueella. Neitsytkoeajo eteni kävelyvauhtia, jotta Byanen rakentajapoppoo saattoi tarkistaa ratatekniikan/infran vaunun edetessä uudella kolmannen rakennusvaiheen radalla Lagunen  Birkelandsskiftet  Lufthavnen (lentokenttä). Matkustajaliikenne ulottuu kesälomien jälkeen vain Birkelandskiftetiin, koska lentokentän uuden terminaalirakennuksen rakentaminen jatkuu kesälle 2017 asti. Siihen saakka joutuvat lentokentälle matkaavat vaihtamaan ratikasta bussiin Birkelandsskiftetissä.

Uuden rataosuuden pituus on 7,8 km ja sillä on 7 pysäkkiä, 3 siltaa ja 5 tunnelia. Kustantaa 3,6 miljardia öljykruunua (377 miljonaa ). Summaan sisältyy tosin myös Kokstadin varikon ja korjaamon rakentaminen. (Bergens Tidende: Jomfrutur i ny trase).

----------


## tkp

Raitiovaunu kaatui Lontoossa, viisi kuollutta ja 50 loukkaantui http://www.hs.fi/ulkomaat/a1478678499213

----------


## tlajunen

> Raitiovaunu kaatui Lontoossa, viisi kuollutta ja 50 loukkaantui http://www.hs.fi/ulkomaat/a1478678499213


Tässä mutkassa: https://goo.gl/maps/yUfoAjGDQTv

Tuli etelästä, oli kääntymässä vasemmalle länteen. BBC:n mukaan kuolleita jo 7.

----------


## hmikko

Tuli vastaan tämmöinen kansalaisen aika huolella tekemä video Amsterdamista. Uusi metrolinja valmistuu, seitsemän vuotta myöhässä. Budjetti on tuplaantunut ja matkustajaennuste puoliintunut, mistä syystä kannattavuuslukeman nimissä uudelle metrolinjalle pitäisi saada matkustajia. Niitähän tunnetusti voidaan järjestää muuta linjastoa säätämällä. Kuulostaa etäisesti tutulta, tosin lohdullisesti metron projektihallinta on mennyt tuolla jossain muualla huomattavasti pahemmin reisille kuin täällä.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMhjxp_CZng

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Pieni uutinen suuressa asiassa: Aarhusin ratikan ensimmäinen testiajo.
http://www.tv2oj.dk/artikel/video-he...e-tur-i-aarhus

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Ruotsin Lundissa lyödään tänään lapio maahan.
http://www.sparvaglund.se/Folj-proce...sta-spadtaget/

----------


## markus1979

Tallinnan vanhoja ratikoita on uusittavana Tsekeissä, ensimmäinen oli saapunut hiljattain:

http://www.err.ee/603356/fotod-ja-vi...oudis-tallinna

Valitettavasti tarkempi tieto puuttuu saneerausprojektista.

----------


## markus1979

Tallinna hankkii lisää uusia ratikoita. Kilpailuletaan 8 uutta + optio 20 lisäratikkaan. Hankintahinnaksi ratikkaa kohden arvioidaan 2,5 miljoonaa euroa.

Varmaa on myös sataman ratikan rakentaminen, mille on 2-3 eri vaihtoehtoa. 

Lisäksi mainitaan, että koko ratikkalinjastoa varten tarvitaan 52 ratikkaa, joista 20 on uusia CAFeja, 7 remontoituja tsekkiläisiä ja 7 tsekkiläistä remontoidaan vielä lisää. 

http://www.err.ee/642982/sadama-tram...tramme-soetama

----------


## aki

Portugalin pääkaupungissa Lissabonissa raitiovaunu on suistunut kiskoilta, törmännyt rakennuksen seinään ja lopuksi kaatunut. Onnettomuudessa loukkaantui ainakin 28 ihmistä https://www.hs.fi/ulkomaat/art-2000005933385.html Kuvien perusteella vaunu on tuhoutunut aika perusteellisesti. Eikös nuo Lissabonin raitiovaunut ole melkoisen vanhoja ja Suomessa tuo olisi jo ihan selkeää museoliikennettä. Lissabonissa taitavat kuitenkin edelleen ahkeroida ihan normaalissa linjaliikenteessä?

----------


## Piirka

> Eikös nuo Lissabonin raitiovaunut ole melkoisen vanhoja ja Suomessa tuo olisi jo ihan selkeää museoliikennettä. Lissabonissa taitavat kuitenkin edelleen ahkeroida ihan normaalissa linjaliikenteessä?


Lisboan vaunut näyttävät vanhoilta, mutta niihin on asennettu uudet voimakkaammat ajomoottorit 1990-luvulla. Eipä taida olla alustaa lukuunottamatta moniakaan alkuperäisiä osia jäljellä? Liikennelaitos on aikeissa hankkia parikymmentä uutta "museovaunua" ja kolmisenkymmentä nivelvaunua. Jälkimmäiset tulisivat linjan 15 jatkeelle keskustasta koilliseen ja loput muille linjoille. Niillä ei nivelvaunuilla pysty liikennöimään, siksi hankintalistaan kuuluu uusia kaksiakselisia vaunuja.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Lisboan vaunut näyttävät vanhoilta...


Aikoinaan n. 10 vuotta sitten ko. kaupungissa käyneenä ja erilaisissa raitiovaunuissa matkustaneena, niin Lissabonin raitiovaunuliikenne toimii tavallaan aikalailla kaksijakoisin ratkaisuin:

- Toisaalta on linjoja täysin nykyaikaisella kalustolla, kuten tasamaalla joen vartta pitkin kulkevat runkolinjat esim. Lissabonin keskustan ja länsipuolella sijaitsevan Belemin välillä.

- Mutta sitten on myös se varsinainen turistipyydyksenä toimiva linja 28, joka liikkuu museoratikkatyyppisellä pienellä kalustolla keskustan itäpuolisilla jyrkkien korkeuserojen ahtailla kaduilla, mutta turistien lisäksi kyllä lissabonilaiset itsekin sitä aktiivisesti tarpeellisena linjana käyttävät, koska niille kapeille historiallisille kaduille eivät mitkään suuremmat joukkoliikennevälineet todellakaan mahdu (joskin esim. San Fransiscon jyrkkiä rinteitä kiipeilevät turistimuseoratikat ovat sangen vastaavanlaisia, sielläkin kun meidzi on joskus matkaillut).

Omat kokemukseni ovat ehkä jo vanhentuneita, mutta lisätietoja löytyy esim. tällaisista linkeistä:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trams_in_Lisbon
https://www.tripsavvy.com/how-to-rid...lisbon-4150330

----------


## hylje

Lissabonissa on myös joukkoliikenteeseen kuuluvia hissejä ja funikulaareja, joten ihan ainoita liikennevälineitä pikkuratikat eivät ole jyrkissä kaupunginosissa.

----------


## Piirka

> Aikoinaan n. 10 vuotta sitten ko. kaupungissa käyneenä ja erilaisissa raitiovaunuissa matkustaneena, niin Lissabonin raitiovaunuliikenne toimii tavallaan aikalailla kaksijakoisin ratkaisuin:


Linjaa 15E Belémiin ja Algésiin liikennöidään CAF:in/SOREFAMEn nivelvaunuilla. Linjalla on satunnaisesti vanhempiakin raitiovaunuja. Kaikkia muita linjoja voidaan liikennöidä pelkästään kaksiakselisilla vaunuilla, kadut kun ovat mäkisiä ja kapeita. Viime huhtikuussa linja 24E aloitti liikennöinnin uudestaan, tosin vain osuudella Praça Luís de Camões  Campolide. 24E:n osuudella Cais do Sodré  Praça Luís de Camões puuttuu pieni pätkä kiskoja sekä ilmajohdot, joten sen osuuden uudelleenavaaminen on siksi lykkääntynyt.

Kaivoin esille Carris -yhtiön (Carris de Ferro Lisboa) 125-vuotishistoriikin. Siitä selviää, että Brill -yhtiö toimitti vuonna 1901 Lissaboniin 80 kpl ensimmäisen sukupolven 200-sarjan pieniä kaksiakselisia avovaunusähköratikoita "Carros pequenos abertos". Alusta ja kori oli Brillin tekeleitä, kahdella General Electricin 25 hepan moottorilla. Vuodesta 1931 alkaen kaikki (yhtä lukuunottamatta) sai uuden "caixan" eli korin ja niistä tuli kakkossukupolven 200-sarjan "Novos carros «standard» ou «ligeiros» -vaunuja" Kori oli jo tuolloin nykyisennäköinen, Carriksen omaa tuotantoa. 1930-luvun loppupuolella Carris rakensi lisää kakkossukupolven kaksiakselisia vaunuja, 35 kpl, alustana "Maley & Taunton" ja Metrovickin 45 hepan moottoreilla (700-sarja). Vuonna 1995 alotettiin neljännen sukupolven kaksiakselisten vaunujen uudistustyö (45 vaunun "Carros remodelados" 500-sarja). 200- ja 700-sarjojen vanhat Brillin / Maley & Tauntonin alustat moottoreineen vaihdettiin uusiin Ferrostaalin alustoihin ja Kiepe/AEG:n 50 kW:n moottoreihin.

Pari kertaa osuttiin linjalla 15E remodelos-vaunuun. Navigaattorin perusteella vauhtia oli nopeimmillaan noin 45 km/h ja silloin kyyti oli kuin laivassa, hyvin keinuvaa. Turistien suosimalla linjalla 28E ei edes yritetty matkata, kun jono Martim Monizin päättärillä oli loputon. Samoilta nurkilta lähtee toinenkin mielenkiintoinen linja 12E, joka on rengaslinja myötäpäivään. Parissakymmenessä minuutissa näkee jyrkkiä ja kapeita katuja ja sitten ollaankin takaisin lähtöpisteessä - suosittelen lämpimästi tätä linjaa. Carris joutui viime talvena lisäämään turistien ylikansoittamalle linjalle 28E:lle ylimääräisiä linja-autovuoroja, koska paikalliset asukkaat eivät muuten mahtuneet ratikkakyytiin.

Muistin väärin ratikkauudishankintamäärät. Pequenos/classicos-ratikoita aiotaan hankkia 10 kpl ja niveliä 20 kpl. Ensiksimainitut kustantavat 8 miljoonaa ja nivelet 50 milliä.




> Lissabonissa on myös joukkoliikenteeseen kuuluvia hissejä ja funikulaareja, joten ihan ainoita liikennevälineitä pikkuratikat eivät ole jyrkissä kaupunginosissa.


Kolme funikulaaria, joista ainakin kaksi eivät teknisesti olisi funikulaareja, koska vaunuissa on ajomoottorit. Vaunut ovat kytketty katupinnan alaisella vaijerilla toisiinsa ja liikkuvat siten kuten käkikellon punnukset. Santa Justan hissiin on ala-asemalla paikoitellen karseat jonot. Jos haluaa välttää jonoja, niin kannattaa matkata hissillä ylhäältä alas.

----------


## JE

Eikös suunnitelma nyt ole, että hankittaisiin kumminkin vain nivelvaunuja? Lissabonin uudishankintasuunnitelmahan ei ole mitenkään stabiili, vaan sitä on muutettu ainakin yhden ellei kaksi kertaa tämän kalenterivuoden (2018) aikana.

----------


## Piirka

Trondheimissäkin on nykyään metro - tosin kumipyöräversiona (metrobuss, aik. superbuss). Tuplanivebussilinjoja on kolme: 1, 2 ja 3. Gråkallbanenilla toteutettiin samanaikaisesti (3.8.2019) ratikkalinjan numeromuutos ykkösestä ysiksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Länsinaapurin Lundissa on ollut vastoinkäymisiä raitioliikenteessä. Vaunut ovat rikki eikä niillä ajeta. Pyöriin on tullut tasoja lukkojarrutuksissa. Uutisten mukaan kuljettajat ovat joutuneet tekemään äkkijarrutuksia osaksi talvikelien osaksi liikenteen muiden osapuolien toiminnan takia. Lue lisää SVT:n uutisista.

----------


## laurira

Bonnin SWB:n ForCity-Smart sisältä kuin Tampereen ratikka ?

https://www.skoda.cz/en/references/t...ity-smart-swb/

----------


## markus1979

Tallinnan sataman ratikkahanke on ratkennut, voittaja oli Merkon ja KMG:n tarjous (rakensivat myös Ülemisten linjan) 36,5 miljoonalla, kokonaiskustannus arvonlisäveroineen ja valvontakuluineen n 46 miljoonaa. Valmista voisi ollla jo parin vuoden päästä.

https://www.err.ee/1608661594/vanasa...miljonit-eurot

----------


## markus1979

Tallinna miettii uusia ratikkalinjoja

https://www.err.ee/1608673720/uuring...alaia-tanavale

Tiivistettynä, kaupungin teettämän 5 eri vaihtoehtoa koskevan selvityksen mukaan parhaalta vaikuttaa Kristiinen ja Liivalaia-kadun (ydinkeskustan alta kulkeva kaari, joka yhdistää eteläsuunnan satamaan ja itään) yhdistävä osuus. Tämä mahdollistaisi Kristiinestä ratikkayhteyden Narva mnt:n kautta Lasnameän suuntaan (ja ilmeisesti myös satamaan, onhan sataman radan rakentamisesta jo päätetty, vaikka tätä artikkelissa erikseen ei mainita). Euroopan rahaa riittää kuulemma 1,5 hankkeen toteuttamiseen, joten kaupunki päättää syksyllä mitä 1-2 hanketta lähdetään vetämään eteenpäin.

----------

